# Science Fiction TV Renewals



## Cli-Fi (May 8, 2015)

I am an avid follower of the television industry, and if you are as well, you should know that the up fronts are next week. This is typically described as a media event in which advertiser decide which shows they would like to advertise on, which basically means if they like you, you get picked up or renewed. I am going to be updating this thread throughout the week so bear with me.

ABC has already been very brave this year with it's new slated TV programming and original series. So, it comes to no shock of mine that it has already announced it's pickups. ABC has swelled to become my most watched network channel tied with HBO. I am happy to report to you guys, that Agents of Shield and Agent Carter both got picked up for new seasons!!! If you are a marvel fan you may have heard rumors of an actual shield spinoff in the works. (shudders) You can now take a breath, that one is not happening folks. 

The two scifi shows that got cancelled to no surprise by me are Resurrection and Forever (which may become ABC's firefly in the future). 

Are you happy with their announcements?


----------



## BAYLOR (May 8, 2015)

Given that Agents' of Shield has not exactly been a rating dynamo  , Im surprised and Im pleased. Quite frankly, its a pretty good show. I like Agent Carter  and im glad w're getting a new season.


----------



## Cli-Fi (May 8, 2015)

BAYLOR said:


> Given that Agents' of Shield has not exactly been a rating dynamo  , Im surprised and Im pleased. Quite frankly, its a pretty good show. I like Agent Carter  and im glad w're getting a new season.



Shield has been amazing this season! They really found their footing.


----------



## Cli-Fi (May 10, 2015)

More has happened in the TV-Verse since I last update this yesterday. 

FOX has picked up a TV adaption of Minority Report. Which sounds interesting. And It also picked up DC Comics show Lucifer hoping to bank on Gotham's success no doubt.


----------



## BAYLOR (May 10, 2015)

Cli-Fi said:


> More has happened in the TV-Verse since I last update this yesterday.
> 
> FOX has picked up a TV adaption of Minority Report. Which sounds interesting. And It also picked up DC Comics show Lucifer hoping to bank on Gotham's success no doubt.




The question is , how much of a chance will Fox  Give Minority Report?


----------



## Cli-Fi (May 10, 2015)

BAYLOR said:


> The question is , how much of a chance will Fox  Give Minority Report?



Sadly it will probably die a slow death like Almost Human


----------



## BAYLOR (May 10, 2015)

Cli-Fi said:


> Sadly it will probably die a slow death like Almost Human



I wish the Syfy Channel had picked that one up.


----------



## J-Sun (May 10, 2015)

Not sure how strict we're being with "Science Fiction" TV Renewals, but for SFFH, iZombie has been renewed.

Gotham, Flash (and Arrow for those who watch it), Shield (even Carter), Grimm, iZombie - basically everything SFFH on US network TV is being renewed. We just don't know about a fifth season of Person of Interest. The only exceptions so far, as mentioned here, have been non-Marvel ABC junk[1] (and NBC's Constantine, which most people should have known was cancelled long ago, though many didn't want to admit it).

[1] maybe no offense to those shows intended - I just hate ABC. If it weren't for Shield, I wouldn't watch anything on it and could avoid all those nighttime soap opera promos. Only network on earth that could turn a show about _Andre Braugher_ commanding a _nuclear sub_ into soap opera crap.  And Shield does enough annoying stuff that it may yet lose me.


----------



## Jeffbert (May 17, 2015)

I thoroughly enjoyed this season of SHIELD, though I only recently even began watching shows on broadcast channels. I thought the season finale of Shield was good, though I did expect more of a cliffhanger ending. The 'powers' that both MARVEL & DC are using seem to come from the same magic hat; or, perhaps they have long been ripping each other off.  Izombie has just enough humor to make it seem the perfect balance of elements.


----------



## J-Sun (May 17, 2015)

Person of Interest isn't on the fall schedule but it has been renewed for at least a 13-ep mini-season.



Jeffbert said:


> Izombie has just enough humor to make it seem the perfect balance of elements.



Yep - I love shows where I can fall out of my chair laughing *and* take it seriously and care about the characters. Especially last week.


----------



## Cli-Fi (May 17, 2015)

BAYLOR said:


> I wish the Syfy Channel had picked that one up.



On Minority Report: I hear that people in the industry really responded well to it and that FOX is heavily invested in it. It could be their new staple that they will try to promote since the failed attempt with The Following, leaving many fans of other shows angry. So maybe there is hope for it.


----------



## Cli-Fi (May 17, 2015)

So here is the run down and it's looking to be a very good year for sci-fi on TV. I would say it could be the year sci-fi with the help of Marvel and DC comics takes over television. Especially since other staple dramas have ended like Breaking Bad and Mad Men. Some new gritty sci-fi show could definitely take their places. The field is wide open and as the following list shows there are many options to consider. Daredevil was only the beginning it seems...


AMC has Preacher and Humans as well as *shudders* fear the walking dead.
ABC is not adding anything new for next year, after renewing Shield and Carter, but upcoming The Whispers has an intriguing plot.
CBS has now added two new sci-fi shows to the lineup with Supergirl and Limitless and as mentioned before, added a probable final 13 episode run of Person of Interest.
The CW is going full throttle on DC comics universe adding new DC Comics character Lucifer into the mix with Arrow and Flash. Another new show in the DC universe happens to be Legends of Tomorrow which sounds like an avengers ripoff. Sorry, I'm a marvel snob. Also it's current slab of supernatural shows, including supernatural itself has been renewed.
With no current sci-fi shows due to the alleged Firefly curse, Fox is adding Minority Report, the Frankenstein Code, and another run at the X-files to the mix!!
NBC is remaking/rebooting Heroes for another 13 episodes.
Netflix of course, is paired with Marvel and is already threatening to one up Daredevil with Jessica Jones, Iron Fist, and Luke Cage joining him in the same Hell's Kitchen Universe, wrapping up with The Defenders. But you may not know that Netflix has teamed up with the creators of the Matrix to bring you Sense8 which looks mysterious based on the trailer.
HBO is going full scifi with not yet Westworld, The Spark, and not yet picked up Foundation.
Syfy of course is getting back into the game that they never should have left with The Expanse, Dark Matter, and Childhood's End.
TNT has just released the new trailer for The Last Ship and it looks better than the first season! Along with the announcement that they renewed The Librarians last year.
USA has picked up MR. Robot

I am really looking forward to the return of the X-Files, The Expanse, Mr. Robot, Minority Report, and possibly Limitless. I also might try supergirl and sense8.


----------



## The Bluestocking (May 18, 2015)

I'm annoyed that ABC cancelled FOREVER but pleased that they kept AGENT CARTER which goes some way towards assuaging the disappointment about FOREVER.

I'll be looking forward to all the series you've listed for Netflix (and of course, season 2 of DAREDEVIL).

Looking forward to season 2 of THE FLASH and definitely watching SUPERGIRL and the return of THE X-FILES.

Still waiting for word on the renewal of PERSON OF INTEREST and ELEMENTARY (unless I've missed something).

And... that is my TV quota filled for the next 18 months.


----------



## Cli-Fi (May 18, 2015)

The Bluestocking said:


> I'm annoyed that ABC cancelled FOREVER but pleased that they kept AGENT CARTER which goes some way towards assuaging the disappointment about FOREVER.
> 
> I'll be looking forward to all the series you've listed for Netflix (and of course, season 2 of DAREDEVIL).
> 
> ...



Yes CBS renewed Elementary and Person of Interest. Though, POI is getting 13 episodes only for now.


----------



## Cli-Fi (May 18, 2015)

I forgot these:

Amazon will debut the rest of Man in the High Castle

HULU has 11/22/63 currently in production. It would be cool if they released it on 11/22!


----------



## The Bluestocking (May 18, 2015)

Cli-Fi said:


> Yes CBS renewed Elementary and Person of Interest. Though, POI is getting 13 episodes only for now.



Oh, excellent! 

Looks like they are winding down PERSON OF INTEREST though. Perhaps it's time - there's only so long you can sustain the current storyline. Better to go out with a bang than a whimper. It's been a great 4 years so far - great series!


----------



## Cli-Fi (May 18, 2015)

The question I think we fans of sci-fi should ask ourselves, is what if after watching all these new shows next year, none of them become a big hit? Like the Feel-good drama with good looking people shows, the serial procedures, or the period dramas. If there is ever a time where sci-fi has to drop out of its shell and lose it's stigma. It needs to happen this fall! There have been some close calls with Daredevil and the UK's own Black Mirror gaining national attention, but none of those shows I think have yet reached maximum potential to become household names like Game of Thrones or Breaking Bad! I still think House of Cards is more popular than Daredevil! What say you? Do you think the networks are muddying the waters here a little bit? or do you think it's about time we fans finally have this much choice. But as always with choice, comes a price. One show I might love, and the critics/audience will not tune in and it will get cancelled. Though I have been getting rather better at that.


----------



## Bugg (May 18, 2015)

Really happy that Agent Carter has been renewed as it was my favourite show this year, alongside The Flash


----------



## svalbard (May 18, 2015)

MTV have commissioned the Shanara Chronicles for release this year. I believe Brooks is on board, it will be 10 episodes and is based on the 2nd book Ths Elfstones of Shanara.


----------



## The Bluestocking (May 18, 2015)

Cli-Fi said:


> There have been some close calls with Daredevil and the UK's own Black Mirror gaining national attention, but none of those shows I think have yet reached maximum potential to become household names like Game of Thrones or Breaking Bad! I still think House of Cards is more popular than Daredevil! What say you?



I think it's slightly unfair to compare DAREDEVIL (which has just had a bloody [HA!] good run in its first season) to HOUSE OF CARDS, BREAKING BAD, or GAME OF THRONES which each have been on for several seasons.

By my estimates, DAREDEVIL has done extremely well and if they keep up with the quality we have come to expect, there is no reason why it shouldn't perform on par with any of these series.

Let's revisit the discussion after DAREDEVIL has at least 3 seasons 

(And Marvel: Don't you DARE [HA!] muck it up!)


----------



## BAYLOR (May 19, 2015)

svalbard said:


> MTV have commissioned the Shanara Chronicles for release this year. I believe Brooks is on board, it will be 10 episodes and is based on the 2nd book Ths Elfstones of Shanara.



A 10 episode format, That could work.


----------



## Jeffbert (May 19, 2015)

I really spend most TV time watching old movies on TCM, I had not even heard of a Daredevil show.


----------



## The Bluestocking (May 25, 2015)

Cli-Fi said:


> There have been some close calls with Daredevil and the UK's own Black Mirror gaining national attention, but none of those shows I think have yet reached maximum potential to become household names like Game of Thrones or Breaking Bad! I still think House of Cards is more popular than Daredevil! What say you?



This just in: 

DAREDEVIL is now the top-rated show on Netflix, beating out HOUSE OF CARDS, BREAKING BAD, and SHERLOCK.


----------

